# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  وفيات الاردن

## بنت الاردن

وفيات الاردن ..هالكلمه بترتبط بالساعه عشره الصبح وباجتماع الاهل  عند الراديو .. حتى يسمعو الوفيات .. الله يرحم الجميع ..  هالموضوع رح احاول متابعته ..بادراج اسماء الوفيات في الاردن .. بتمنى من الجميع المشاركه ..الله يرحمهم .. الفاتحه منا جميعاً على ارواحهم .. 


  التاريخ  2007-12-24


- صائب صبري نصار - حنو الصويفية

- محمد علي حسين ابوهزيم - ضاحية الامير راشد

- خيرية محمود زاوربك تحبسم - مرج الحمام

- عفيفة حمدان الشهاب - الزرقاء

- الحاج عبداللطيف محمد عبدالعزيز الشافعي - ضاحية الفاروق

- كمال عطا محمد الحاج - جمعية جمزو

- الحاج عبدالغني محمد السقال - ماركا الجنوبية

- محمد حسين سلمان الحوامدة - مادبا

- الحاج محمد احمد خليل الزحراوي - الرمثا

- سهى خليل محمد الزعبي - جبل المريخ

- الحاجة يسرى محي الدين (محمد اديب) الحلواني الحياري - صويلح

- الحاج عوض عبدالحفيظ ابوسالم - اربد

- الحاجة فاطمة عبدالجبار ابواسحق - مادبا

- زياد زكي صالح تادرس - السلط

- احمد علي احمد بني فياض الشدوح - بيت يافا

- صالح احمد عويضة سرحان - بيادر وادي السير

- فاطمة الشيخ عايد طبيشات - اربد

- جميل الخوري ابراهيم تادرس - السلط

- الحاج عبدالقادر محمد اسماعيل السنبري - الزرقاء

- الحاج نمر عبدالرحمن احمد زيادة - عين الباشا

- الحاجة امينة عقيلة الهنداوي - اربد

- محمود فريد محمود العلي - وادي الحدادة

- الحاج عبدالرحيم سليمان صباح - مثلث عوجان

- مارية عرابي ابوحجلة - تلاع العلي

- احمد هزاع سليمان السعدي - اربد

- صالح حسين ابوالزيت - معان


الحاج وليد نوري عايد الحنظل - الرابية
صالح محمود سالم الوديان - الخراج
ريما عبدو جبرا حبيب - دابوق
نعمان عيسى سليم فاخوري - الحمر الغربي
اسحق عيسى مفضي تادرس - السلط
سميحة يوسف ابوناموس - حاتم
لمياء عزمي عبدالرؤوف آل غضية - شارع مكة
علي محمد سلامة الطورة - الشوبك
ثامر معاوية عبدالفتاح بخيت الدباس - تلاع العلي
حسن محمد محمود الصمادي عنجرة
علي صلاح محمد الخصاونة - ديوان الخصاونة
حسنية حسان صالح - الزرقاء
الحاجة رفيقة احمد حامد - شارع الجاردنز
فهد عواد عناد الماضي - منشية القبلان
فهد مصطفى الشحروري - خلدا
شهلا قاسم ابراهيم جردانه - الجاردنز
راضي سلامة نصار المساعيد - عمره وعميرة
هشام حسن احمد الخماش - المدينة الرياضية
عكرمة محمد حجير - ام نوارة
يوسف عبدالقادر ابوحجلة - ضاحية الرشيد
فاطمة سليمان محمد دردساوي - الزرقاء
الحاجة مسعدة ابراهيم ابولبدة - حنينا
رفيقة محمد خلف الزوغة - الروضة
الحاج عبدالحميد ابوشقرة عمان
سميحة ابراهيم الادهم - الزرقاء
الحاجة زينب احمد يحيى المحارمة - جرش
الحاج محمد عيسى درويش - عوجان
الحاجة آمنة الروسان - سما الروسان

----------


## الحوت

الدكتور حنا سليم عودة - الصويفية
- الحاجة حسنية توفيق خليل البطه - عوجان
- ماهر فليح ميخائيل حدادين - الصويفية
- نورة خالد عبدالله المناصير - الصبيحي
- الحاجة سكوت محمد حمد العواودة - الزرقاء
- الحاجة فاطمة محمد مغامس - الزرقاء
- الحاجة نهيزة جميل قرمان - اربد
- الحاجة صفيه سالم حماده اللولو - اربد
- الحاج جميل طاهر منصور خليل - جبل الحسين
- الحاجة نعيمه عبدالله حسن - ناعور
- عبد الجواد عبد الرحمن الشيخ دره - الذراع الغربي
- الحاج عبد الكريم ياسين خضيرات - دير السعنة
- الحاجة شفق عبد القادر القراله - منطقة المرج
- الحاج خالد محمد سعيد حجاوي - اربد
- مازن راشد موسى شاهين - العقبة
- احمد راتب سليمان عبد الغني - جبل عمان
- الحاج حامد عناد الزغاتيت - حي الزغاتيت
- عيده خالد محمود السويلميين - منطقة الخزنة
- آمنه مصطفى جابر عساف - ياجوز
- الحاج احمد ابراهيم مناور الزعبي - الرمثا
- كاظم سليمان عبدالله المناصره - اليادوده
- الحاجة مريم عبد الخالق علي الشيخ - ضاحية الحاج حسن
- المهندس محمد هشام سعيد النجار - صويلح
- يسرى جودت الصادق - مثلث ابو علندا
- الحاج حسين محمود علي ابو ناصر - اربد
بسام احمد رشيد اللمع - اربد
غازي عبدالرحمن مشوخ النوايسة - المزار الجنوبي
الشيخ الحاج توفيق محمد شامخ هنداوي - اربد
الحاجة يسرى سعيد سلامة الملاح - اربد
الحاجة صبحية عبدالعزيز الفاهوم - اربد
منيرة جريس موسى عبوي - جمعية الخضر التعاونية
عبدالله عيد القرالة - طبربور
منذر ميشيل بولص حجازين - طبربور
فضية عقلة الزيود - بلدة يرقا
طه عبدالغني محمد الجيوسي - شارع مكة
خليل احمد شحادة - قرية نافع
محمد سالم عبدالجليل الشريدة - ماركا الشمالية
رتيبة عكنان سلامة - عوجان
عمر حامد الملاحويش - الرابية
احمد خضر السلوادي - الزرقاء
سعيد حسن عقلة شواتر - اربد
الحاج حسين طه حسن ضمرة - جبل الاشرفية
صالح محمد غنام - ديوان جبع/ جنين
نعيم محمد صالح دحبور - شارع وصفي التل
ليلى جميل يعقوب طوطح - الزرقاء
محمد ملوح القفعان - لواد الجيزة
الحاجة عريفة محمد حسين عويس - اربد
عصام راضي السعد الحمود - ايدون
صلاح حسن كراسنة - ديوان آل كراسنة
منذر ميخائيل عيسى قراعين - جمعية الازهار التعاونية
صبحا احمد ابوالمنى - اربد
الطاف محمد صالح الحمد - ديوان عشيرة العمرية الشرقي
ليلى نجيب فارس نمور - عبجون
سالم راجي ابوهزيم - السلط
خليل احمد جبر غانم - اسكان القويسمة
ضيف الله محمد سالم الصعوب - ديوان عشيرة الصعوب
الحاج محمد حسن شحادة ابوحمدية - الوحدات
صادق مصطفى صادق زيد الكيلاني - الرابية
الحاجة عيدة شريتح الجابر العلي - سحاب
خالد سعيد محمد ابومحفوظ - القويسمة
الحاج علي عبدالله العودة الله القضاة - بلدة عين جنا
الحاج عبدالحميد مرار الوخيان - مادبا
الحاجة مريم محمد صالح البكري - مغير السرحان
الحاجة زهرة خليل ابوشوارب - دابوق
احمد علي ابوعيد - عرجان
الحاجة هيفاء صدقي الادهم - خلدا الجنوبي
فاطمة محي الدين الشهابي - جبل عمان

----------


## الحوت

التاريخ : 26/12/2007 
- محمد قاسم خلف المعايطه/طبربور

- الحاجة وصفية عبدالله جبر الكسواني/النزهه

- محمد جرّيد صبّاح الطوره/المنصورة

- الحاجة عائشة محمد مقداد الربابعه/جديتا

- حسن محمود هنديه/ضاحية الرشيد

- توفيق بندلي زبانه/ماركا

- عبدالكريم محمد العزام عبيدات/كفرسوم

- مصطفى محمود ابوليلى/الرصيفه

- احمد محمد سعيد عزت سعد/حي نزال

- سعيد ابراهيم عبدالرحيم شاهين/ضاحية الرشيد

- محمد محمود صلاح الفار/الزرقاء

- وهيب علي الحسين ابوجعب/حي عالية

- سامي جليل شقير/الزرقاء

- الحاج حسين نبيه السلايمه/اربد

- جواهر مساعده/ازمال

- احمد محمد الصبيحات الرحامنه/يرقا

- سهيل فريد ناصر/تلاع العلي

- عمر عواد الطحان/جبل الحسين

- محمود عيسى المخامره/حي نزال

- عريفة سلامه القاسم/ام اذينه

- محمد صالح العلي سمور/حواره

- جملا حسن المصري/السلط

- جميل عبدالقادر محمد ضراغمه/كريمة

- صبحه عثمان عياش الهوارين/جاوا

- سعد احمد عبدالمهدي العنيزات/شفا بدران

- غيشه سليمان علي ابوقديري/الجدعا

- محمد أمين عبد يوسف/ضاحية الرشيد

- ابراهيم غسان داوود سواقد/الزرقاء

- محمد سعد النميش/الصبيحي

- الحاجة مشاخص جديع الوريكات/ابونصير

- عبدالله مصطفى حسين الشبلي/ماحص

- الحاج أحمد غازي المصري/جبل النظيف

- الحاجة أمينه اسماعيل الترك/المفرق

- هشام احمد علي احمد/جبل الحسين

- الحاجة فضا عواد الحماد الحياري/الصوانية

----------


## بنت الاردن

التاريخ : 02/01/2008 


- هشام عبدالحميد عيال عواد - جمعية جعفر الطيار

- عبدالكريم عبدالله الظاهر الشواهنة - ياجوز

- الحاجة فاطمة ابراهيم سليمان دعابس - صويلح

- ابتسام (محمد سليم) بلطه جي - خلدا

- الحاجة زينب عزيز رمضان صيام مفارجة - الرصيفة

- محمد اسماعيل علي عاقلة - مادبا الغربي

- الحاج حسن يحيى محمود يحيى - صويلح

- نجية أحمد جبارة - الرصيفة

- رمّان سليمان الحوارثة - جمعية النهضة

- الحاج ابراهيم عبدالجليل المراعبة - حنينا

- فاطمة سلامة أحمرو البستنجي - الكرك

- الحاج ابراهيم مصطفى محمود الصمادي - عنجرة

- غازي عبدالرحيم عياش - ديوان اهالي جنين

- الحاج طالب علي سالم أبو سمره - ضاحية الياسمين

- يوسف سليمان علي الفقيه - كفرابيل

- الحاجة صبحية توفيق العلمي - المدينة الرياضية

- عدنان صلاح جبرايل المعايطة - الكرك/بتير

- الحاج جمال محمد حسين زونة/الشراونة - ماركا الشمالية

- فكتوريا اسبير هنديلة - العبدلي

- رسمية سلامة عيسى البواب - الزرقاء

- جميل بشاره نقولا الخوري - الصويفية

- حسن محمد عثمان الدباس - شارع الاردن

- عائشة سالم مبارك الخريسات - السلط

- محمود فلاح نايف المجالي - الربة

- ابراهيم عمر مصطفى اخليل - الزرقاء

- الحاج عبدالرحيم خلف الحديدي - السلط

- سهاد محمود ابراهيم الصالح - ماركا الشمالية

- الحاج حمود سميط ذياب الفايز - لواء الجيزة

- عائشة رجا أحمد قاسمية - ديوان بلعا

- الحاج عارف ابراهيم صالح حمارشة - طبربور

----------

